# Cast Pro 13 6-10



## Franklin7X57 (Aug 5, 2006)

Anyone got one in the Richmond area that I can throw? Tommy when are you going to Hatteras.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Frank,

It will be at least a month before I get up to Hatteras. i do plan to make several trips this fall though.

Tommy


----------



## Franklin7X57 (Aug 5, 2006)

Thanks. I've got about 5 weeks left for vacation. So post when you go down. I think with the small diameter and "softer tip" compared to 1509 anyway, it may be a good pier rod or spike rod for me. How does it work with a short drop? The reason I ask is, being short and on the pier I throw more overhead than I want. 
Know anybody who needs a couple dusty zziplexes and 5500CTs


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Frank,

Give me some info on the zziplexes and the reels.

[email protected]

Tommy


----------



## biggestsquid (Jan 6, 2010)

Gonna take my new rod for that test drive tomorrow. I can't wait. I'll let you know what a broke down old salesman can do with that baby. It may be with the wind in my face --- but I'll have my St. Croix and Breakaways along for comparison.

Cheers,


----------



## biggestsquid (Jan 6, 2010)

Very pleased with the first test drive of my cast pro. I stuck with 6 oz. and bait and the biggest difference that I noticed from my HDX was ease of the cast.

I had better casts with less effort. Easier loading? More even loading? I'm not sure but I am sure it is a sweet unit and my next trip will be to go through the weights and let her rip --- in prep for drummin!!


----------

